
Microsoft's New Edge Browser Logo Looks NSFW to Me - HNLurker2
https://gizmodo.com/microsofts-new-edge-browser-logo-looks-nsfw-to-me-1839591334/
======
unionpivo
Since when is an outline (and not a good one at that) of a single sperm NSFW ?

And besides I am not really seeing it even after it was pointed out.

